# GPR to find plastic pipes



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

With all the drilling and underground trenchless installs I had to get a Ground Penetrating Radar GPR unit, I have wanted one for awhile but they are not cheap. I had to start with a basic unit, it has no cart that looks like a lawnmower with this one you pull it behind you. It's the same unit they sell on the cart just no cart. Anyway after a lot of practice I can now use it pretty well. At my house I had 811 come to find my gas line and they could not find it. (yellow hdpe but no tracer wire was installed) I have tried lots of stuff to find it (except a shovel) But now I have found it, attached is a pic of the line it is the 3rd upside down V on the right. The other 2 upside down V's are my neighbors gas and his water line and these are all under the concrete sidewalk where I took the picture. Depth is 2 feet. You have to open the attachment to see the GPR unit.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

That is awesome! I have wanted to get one but always wanted a contractor to clue me in on the good and bad before i invest. Keep us posted!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

This one is a Noggin 250


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

bulldozer said:


> That is awesome! I have wanted to get one but always wanted a contractor to clue me in on the good and bad before i invest. Keep us posted!


Good and bad is a 250 antenna is good for utility scans to 12 feet if you need deeper you have to buy another antenna unit. There is a map online that shows what states in can work in because it does not work well or at all in some clays. My state is mixed so it will work some areas but not others. I bought it not to hire out to people but as a safety net before digging if it saves me from being on the 6 o'clock news then it will have paid for itself. I plan to use it to show me voids in the soils and water under the ground. I will buy the cart and other options after I see how effective it is on a percentage of the jobs we do. I look at it like a long time ago when I had a sewer camera and most people didn't how I had the special information but then every body and there brother bought a sewer camera, now I have the gpr and will exploit the fact of having it over my competitors.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Cuda;798434. I look at it like a long time ago when I had a sewer camera and most people didn't how I had the special information but then every body and there brother bought a sewer camera said:


> I looked at these at the cleaner and pumper show. I new something this cool was out of my price range so I never asked price. If it works good it sure could be a valuable asset. I'm surprised directional bore outfits don't run one down the path they are boring.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

saysflushable said:


> I looked at these at the cleaner and pumper show. I new something this cool was out of my price range so I never asked price. If it works good it sure could be a valuable asset. I'm surprised directional bore outfits don't run one down the path they are boring.


I plan on using it before and drilling with our directional unit ever hits the ground and even using it for bids before I take the job (if a long bore) to see what kind of rock and soil conditions before I loose my ass off.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

10k is a lot of money but if you don't hit that one gas line it pays for itself.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Cuda,

You do some crazy stuff with your boring jobs and trenchless equipment. I always enjoy your photos and videos. Trenchless is my thing as well and I try to invest in stuff that makes my job easy and the competition wonder how the hell I did it. I'm glad you are nowhere near me lol Good stuff!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Cuda said:


> With all the drilling and underground trenchless installs I had to get a Ground Penetrating Radar GPR unit,<snip>
> 
> This a good post to bring back history >>>
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Cuda said:
> 
> 
> > With all the drilling and underground trenchless installs I had to get a Ground Penetrating Radar GPR unit,<snip>
> ...


----------

